# Scibor Miniature as Corax?



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Do you think this model would make a good Corax (Raven Guard Primarch)?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Silens said:


> Do you think this model would make a good Corax (Raven Guard Primarch)?


fixed the link (hopefully!)

I would have thought that mini would better represent Sanguinius, I always imagined Corax's wings as being more mechanical.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The top of the wings has that Corax-style thing on them and Sanguinius seems more angelic than this to me.

Plus I fixed the link.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats there sanguinius i think, it is holding the demon head in the classic pose. Also corax had Metal style wings if i remember right.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Definitely more Sang than Corax. Corax's wings are part of a jump pack, and he uses lightening claws doesn't he? A winged figure with a sword and demon head screams Sang.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Definitely more Sang than Corax. Corax's wings are part of a jump pack, and he uses lightening claws doesn't he? A winged figure with a sword and demon head screams Sang.


This. I love the model but it definitely looks more like typical depictions of Sanguinius.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

That's Sang for sure (Now looking at that thing I'm wondering if I shouldn't buy one lol)


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Fair enough if you all think he's like Sanguinius. xD I just looked at the little metal thing at the top of the wings and didn't really consider much else. Still considering buying it and painting it like sanguinius for my friend.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmmm i wonder if this model is the right scale for a primarch even....it seems a bit small.

Corax wise try this guy and add a jump pack 

http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=1061


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> Hmmm i wonder if this model is the right scale for a primarch even....it seems a bit small.
> 
> Corax wise try this guy and add a jump pack
> 
> http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=1061


This seems a bit closer but the sword needs to be a whip and the fist needs to be a lightning claw.

The fur on the back would look better if it was green stuffed into feathers.

Also pretty sure corax doesn't have long hair.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Klaivex said:


> This seems a bit closer but the sword needs to be a whip and the fist needs to be a lightning claw.
> 
> The fur on the back would look better if it was green stuffed into feathers.
> 
> Also pretty sure corax doesn't have long hair.


Corax is raven guard...he had two lightning claws not a whip and fist lol, The head can easly be fixed as well but the body i think is pretty good.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> Corax is raven guard...he had two lightning claws not a whip and fist lol, The head can easly be fixed as well but the body i think is pretty good.


He had 2 lightning claws but one was destroyed. He then had a duel barbed power whip and 1 lighting claw. He also had a heavy bolter.

Check out the cover of deliverance lost and/or listen to raven flight


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Klaivex said:


> He had 2 lightning claws but one was destroyed. He then had a duel barbed power whip and 1 lighting claw. He also had a heavy bolter.
> 
> Check out the cover of deliverance lost and/or listen to raven flight


AH! I thought he was going for a pre-heresy look.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> AH! I thought he was going for a pre-heresy look.


He had the whip made before Istvann so it would still be pre heresy accurate and i think the heavy bolter was not specifically his but he used it.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Where would you get a jump pack for one of these models? xD


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Slightly OT, but did anyone else notice this on the scibor site? If it's old news forget I said anything, but this is one of the funniest minis I've seen in a while.

aaarg2d2


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Based off of the models i've seen on THIS page, some of them could be used as a primarch.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

DeathJester921 said:


> Based off of the models i've seen on THIS page, some of them could be used as a primarch.


Thats Because they are all based off Gw art with a few changes :biggrin: i AM tempted to get the sanguinius if i could figure out its exact size..


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Thats Because they are all based off Gw art with a few changes :biggrin: i AM tempted to get the sanguinius if i could figure out its exact size..


I'm not sure if the 28mm is the size of the base. The title says 28mm SF Archangel. 
Heres part of the description, with the title as well as the part of the site I found it on.
http://www.sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=1120
28mm SF Archangel
In blister You’ll find 1 unpainted resin miniature and scenic round, 40mm, resin base. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

They all seem to have 40mm bases, which gives a good indication of their heigh imo. I think they're about the right size for Primarchs.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh those are huge models, most of scribors stuff is closer to truescale then GW stuff normally is. I do have to say that model screams out Sang. Now with some conversion work I can see that being a Corax but the wings and arms would need work.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

This looks amazing to be used as a Raven Guard standard bearer, I'm just wondering how big it is. It comes on a 25mm base, but it still seems very tall.

EDIT

Just made a comparison of this one and the other standard bearer by using paint to make the pictures have the same base size (pixel wise). The scibor version is huge in comparison, to be honest. It might pass as a terminator at a stretch, but it would fit in with the army better if I did a true-scale conversion for my entire army.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

TBH Silens, that looks more like an Adeptus Custodes standard bearer. Scibor does a decent range of what could pass for AdCus, and that seems closer to them than a marine legion.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

It's got all the right markings though! xD


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's an awesome model you can use for Corax!

http://www.coolminiornot.com/shop/miniatures/limited-editions/gothic-knight-40mm-limited-to-300.html


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I've seen that model before. It's one of two versions, but I forget which.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is one of the best primarch models yet. Some of the others look the part, but that actually looks like something GW might produce. Nice find.


----------

